# paravento, separé



## Blechi

Buon giorno a tutti.

Vorrei sapere se esiste una parola per indicare questo oggetto.
Mi sembra strano che si dica "paravento" perché è un articolo che si usa in casa, dove non dovrebbe esserci vento!
E _separé _non sembra una parola italiana.
Grazie.


----------



## Blackman

Non lo è, in effetti. ma è quella che usiamo. Non esiste in italiano. Paravento/divisorio/pannello sono tutte soluzioni secondarie rispetto a _separè._


----------



## infinite sadness

Black, tu parla per te. 

Per me la parola paravento è l'opzione primaria, ma credo anche in generale per l'estremo meridione.

Non conosco la storia della parola paravento, ma so che se chiedi, invertendo la domanda, a qualunque italiano cosa sia un paravento, nessuno penserà al *vento* da cui bisogna ripararsi, ma proprio all'oggetto indicato nel link.

All'opposto, se chiedi che cosa usa per ripararsi dal vento, nessuno ti dirà "un paravento".

Quindi, alla fine, anche secondo me c'è qualcosa che non quadra sull'origine della seconda parte della parola.
Che sia legata al significato figurato della parola "vento"?


----------



## Blackman

Va bene, parlo per me.

_Secondo me_, la parola _paravento_ è troppo generica per indicare quell'oggetto. Si usa in vari contesti e non tutti al sentirla penserebbero immediatamente a quello. Oltretutto, a tutto serve tranne che a pararsi dal vento. Questo fenomeno si verifica anche con _paracqua_ per _ombrello_.

_Separè_ invece, non soffre questa ambiguità.

EDIT: _Paravento_ ha un uso prevalentemente figurato. _E' solo un paravento per le sue malefatte._


----------



## catrafuse

Concordo con _Infinite: _il paravento è un mobile, il separé è una stanza riservata, intima, forse protetta da un paravento.


----------



## Blackman

Quello e' un *prive'*, non un séparé .


----------



## catrafuse

Non credo: privé è la forma abbreviata per club privé, quindi è un locale con ingresso limitato ai soci, mentre séparé è una parte di  locale con accesso limitato.
Oddio, la mia è solo teoria,   non frequento  né privé né séparé.


----------



## Blechi

infinite sadness said:


> Black, tu parla per te.
> 
> Per me la parola paravento è l'opzione primaria, ma credo anche in generale per l'estremo meridione.
> 
> Non conosco la storia della parola paravento, ma so che se chiedi, invertendo la domanda, a qualunque italiano cosa sia un paravento, nessuno penserà al *vento* da cui bisogna ripararsi, ma proprio all'oggetto indicato nel link.
> 
> All'opposto, se chiedi che cosa usa per ripararsi dal vento, nessuno ti dirà "un paravento".
> 
> Quindi, alla fine, anche secondo me c'è qualcosa che non quadra sull'origine della seconda parte della parola.
> Che sia legata al significato figurato della parola "vento"?


 
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/paravento.shtml


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Blechi,

parecchi termini francesi sono entrati nell'uso comune in Italia, tipo garage, chiave passepartout, toilette, trompe-l'oeil.

Anch'io come Blackman ho sempre sentito usare Separé nel senso di pannello divisorio decorato, anche se dai dizionari on line vedo che la definizione ufficiale è "Salottino riservato o ambiente isolato in ristoranti e locali pubblici."

Dalle mie parti si usa anche Paravento  (pur non essendoci vento) per lo stesso pannello divisorio decorato, anzi con cerniere, ma si preferisce comunque "separè" in quanto "paravento" è un termine popolare molto usato per dire "furbastro".

D'altra parte i termini sono entrambi validi, vedi ad esempio Wikipedia alla voce Pannello divisorio:

"... Pannelli divisori collegati per mezzo di cerniere possono essere definiti separé o paravento."


----------



## infinite sadness

Blechi said:


> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/P/paravento.shtml


Questo conferma che in tutte le definizioni della parola paravento il *vento* non ha alcuna rilevanza.
Per cui l'unica spiegazione che mi viene in mente è quella secondo cui la parola si sia formata avendo presente i significati figurati di *ventus*, che secondo dizionari latini risultano essere: voci, dicerie, chiacchiere.


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo per curiositá: dalle nostre parti (Europa centrale) si usa _paraván_ nello stesso senso, che infine conferma l'origine francese. 

Si dice anche "*parete spagnola*" (ung. _spanyolfal_). Esiste qualcosa di simile in Italia oppure assolutamente no?


----------



## Anaiss

Mmm, non credo si possa dire, almeno io non capirei di cosa si tratta.


----------



## ursu-lab

Di solito in casa uso "separé" sia per il pannello che divide in due una stanza creando due ambienti separati, sia per la zona dei locali tipo discoteche o locali. In quest'ultimo caso si tratta di zone più intime, con tavolini e poltroncine o divani, in cui puoi conversare in pace senza essere disturbato dalla musica e dalla gente che passa. 
Mentre all'esterno uso paravento. 
Il fatto che in paravento ci sia la parola "vento" dipende  dall'uso originale, in quanto era destinato ad ambienti esterni per ri*para*re dal vento (paravento di vimini, ecc), mentre la funzione del separé è teoricamente quella di appartare/separare.

Che poi oggi vengano usati come sinonimi  è un'altra questione, anche perché con gli anni il concetto di arredamento interno/esterno si è evoluto e confuso non poco.


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> Di solito in casa uso "separé" sia per il pannello che divide in due una stanza creando due ambienti separati, sia per la zona dei locali tipo discoteche o locali....



Confermo, anche dal punto di vista _"_centroeuropeo_"_. _Separé_, sempre parola di origine francese, nel nostro uso significa una parte dell'ambiente o stanza "ben separata", ma anche nel senso figurativo: ogni "soluzione" che rende possibile di essere separati dagli altri, qualunque sia il motivo.

Invece il _paraván_, o piuttosto la cosiddetta _"parete spagnola"_, serve (o serviva - qui non é troppo comune nei alloggi moderni) soprattutto per cambiar vestito senza di essere "guardato" dagli altri, ma non per separare una parte dell'ambiente o della stanza.


----------



## Blechi

Vorrei ribadire, forse nel mio post non sono stata abbastanza chiara, che io vorrei sapere come si chiama quest'ultimo. Non mi interessa il nome di quello che nei locali o altro divide una zona da un'altra, a me interessa il nome italiano di quello 





> per cambiar vestito senza di essere "guardato" dagli altri


 ... _la parete spagnola_ se ho ben capito.


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Invece il _paraván_, o piuttosto la cosiddetta _"parete spagnola"_, serve (o serviva - qui non é troppo comune negli alloggi moderni) soprattutto per cambiar vestito senza di essere "guardato" dagli altri, ma non per separare una parte dell'ambiente o della stanza.



Sì, di solito quello della foto viene messo in camera da letto, se si tratta di un appartamento. Viene in mente la classica scena di uno spogliarello, tipo ombre cinesi, con le calze lasciate appese sul bordo del paravento.

Ma li ho visti che in alcuni ambulatori medici, per poterti svestire con discrezione.


----------



## Anaiss

> Non mi interessa il nome di quello che nei locali o altro divide una zona da un'altra, a me interessa il nome italiano di quello
> Quote:
> per cambiar vestito senza di essere "guardato" dagli altri
> ... la parete spagnola se ho ben capito.


Scusate, ma "parete spagnola" credo sia semplicemente una traduzione letterale, non indica un "paravento" in italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

Anaiss said:


> Scusate, ma "parete spagnola" credo sia semplicemente una traduzione letterale, non indica un "paravento" in italiano.



Per non lasciare nessuno in dubbi: confermo che si tratta di una traduzione letterale dall'ungherese, visto che in italiano non esiste un'espressione simile (almeno fino a oggi  ...).

Buona notte a tutti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Nella mia vita tutte le volte che ho visto l'oggetto della foto (che io chiamo "paravento"), esso era davanti a (anche se ad una certa distanza da) un camino. Su questa base ho sempre pensato si trattasse di un arnese mobile che permetteva di proteggere le fiamme del camino dalle correnti d'aria presenti nella stanza. Naturalmente l'ho visto anche dal medico, dove viene usato da chi deve spogliarsi.
GS


----------



## ursu-lab

"Parete spagnola" in italiano non significa niente. Quello della foto si chiama paravento. Oppure separé se lo usi per separare due ambienti, per es. l'ingresso di un appartamento dalla sala quando sono in un unico locale.


----------

